# Foren Feedback :/

## dertobi123

Grade in den letzten Tagen fällt mir wiederholt auf, dass Threads von "Frischlingen" (Forenmitgliedern mit weniger als einer Handvoll Beiträge) schneller als [DUP] gesperrt werden als es früher einmal der Fall war. Zwar in den meisten Fällen relativ unstrittig, würde ich mir hier seitens der Moderatoren dennoch ein wenig mehr Fingerspitzengefühl erhoffen! 

Ebenfalls sollte beim sperren eines Threads als [DUP] auch die Aktualität und Thematik des bereits vorhandenen Threads sorgfältig geprüft werden. Beispielsweise beim "chroot" Thread (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-12585.html) einen zweieinhalb Jahre alten Thread auszukramen, der mit der Thematik bis auf das "Problem beim chroot" nicht viel gemeinsam hat, inhaltlich kein Stück mehr aktuell ist und darüberhinaus nicht einmal einen zum aktuellen Problem passenden Lösungsansatz beinhaltet, halte ich für nur wenig hilfreich.

IMHO zeichnet sich die Qualität eines Forenmoderators nicht durch die Anzahl geschlossener Threads aus!

Es grüßt,

  Tobias (der sich bewusst ist, dass auch dieser Thread streng genommen ein [DUP] der zahlreichen Forennörgelei Threads ist)

Edit: Um es klarzustellen: Dies ist kein Angriff gegen nichts und niemanden, sondern lediglich das, was mir innerhalb der letzten Woche aufgefallen ist.

----------

## sambatasse

Hallo

genau das war ist mein und auch vieler leute in meinem bekantenkreiss ihr problem

gentoo ist ne tolle distie nur was die hilfe angeht ist teilweise überzogen

stellen die user manschmal banale fragen die google beantworten könnte

aber wenns ein nicht passt kann man doch einfach drüber weg lesen

ich wolte vohin eine solche einfache frage beantworten

habe mich sogar gefreut und mühevoll zusammen geschriben

als ich dann auf absenden gedrückt hatte nur fehler meldungen tema geschlossen

----------

## slick

Da ich mich ziemlich angesprochen fühle, möchte ich auch mal meine Meinung dazu kundtun. 

Ich sehe es ein, dass besonders Neulingen geholfen werden muß. Andererseits sehe ich es nicht ein das viele Themen immer wieder neu ausdiskutiert werden. Sicherlich ändern sich mit der Zeit auch die Probleme bzw. die Lösungen. Wenn denn dann mal jemand die Suchfunktion benutzt (ok, die hat ja auch so ihre Macken  :Wink: ) und dann zu einem Thema zig Posts findet gibt er nach den ersten Posts meist auf. Von daher halte ich es schon für sinnvoll bei einigen Themen diese als DUPs zu schliessen. Dadurch werden Posts zu einem Thema "gebündelt" und somit tut das der Übersichtlichkeit gut. Wenn wir hier im chinesischen Forum (aktuell ~1200 Posts) wären, wäre das wohl noch relativ egal, aber hier bei ~142000 Posts sollte man doch schon ein wenig für Ordnung sorgen. Ich sehe mich als Mod in der Pflicht diesem nachzukommen. Ich werde aber zukünftig potenzielle DUPs besser prüfen.

Edit: 1400000 war falsch, 142000 triffts eher  :Wink: Last edited by slick on Sun Apr 10, 2005 8:02 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## dertobi123

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich werde aber zukünftig potenzielle DUPs besser prüfen.

 

Danke!

----------

## Deever

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> habe mich sogar gefreut und mühevoll zusammen geschriben
> 
> als ich dann auf absenden gedrückt hatte nur fehler meldungen tema geschlossen

 Nimm ein oder zwei Bücher, deine Wanderschuhe, einen Rucksack mit Verpflegung, fahr deinen Rechner runter und erklimme mal den nächsten Berg. Glaub mir, es wird dir gut tun!  :Wink: 

Zum Thema: Ich finde, slick macht seine Arbeit gut!

Liebe Grüße,

/dev

----------

## NightDragon

Ich finde dertobi123 und SLick haben beide zu einem gewissen Teil recht.

*g* naja slick und ich haben unsere Sache schon disskutiert. Es gibt eben diese bösen macken die es fast unmöglich machn was zu finden - nicht bei allem, aber eben bei gewissen dingen.

Z. bsp. Kernel versionen 2.6.11 usw... 

Aber okay, da ist klar das vieles doppelt kommt und sicher unnötig ist, aber auch wahr, das es teils an der aktualität mangelt.

Das bezieht sich in keinster Weise auf Slick seiner Vorgehnsweise. Mein Posting war definitiv ein DUP, aber was besseres fand ich nicht - trotzdem hats mir geholfen und Fertig.

Was das "posten und dann wars gesperrt" angeht. es steht ja dabei ob ein thema gesperrt ist oder nicht - insofern kanns entweder a) nicht nachgeschaut was steht oder b) dummer zufall sein, das man wo hinpostet wos schon gesperrt ist.

----------

## zouk

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> stellen die user manschmal banale fragen die google beantworten könnte
> 
> aber wenns ein nicht passt kann man doch einfach drüber weg lesen

 

Man sollte aber die Grenze kennen. Ich bin auch der Meinung dass hier zu viele Threads einfach als DUP gekennzeichnet werden, aber man sollte sich trotzdem als Threadstarter überlegen was sinnvoll ist oder nicht. Ich führe bei sowas immer gerne das Zitat

 *Quote:*   

> "Um sich als Idiot zu qualifizieren, muss man eine Frage stellen,
> 
> die trivial in unter einer halben Stunde eigener Recherche zu klären gewesen wäre."
> 
> --Felix von Leitner

  an.

cheers,

zouk

----------

## sambatasse

bin ja auch der meinung und nimmand denke ich möchte den admins ihre arbeit streitisch machen

es halt nur in machen fällen estwas problematisch 

zb in den meisten fällen (denke ich mir jetzt mal) kommen die leute von anderen os's mit erfahrung

es gibt aber auch und das werden mehr die sind 14 und bekommen ihren ersten rechner mit linux

(fag meine schülerinnen) und dann geht los

die können meist garnicht suchen weil sie noch nicht wissen wonach

wonach soll man suchen wenn mann oder frau nicht weiss wonach

und ich dachte eigentlich das dieses ausgenzende denken der linux gurus langsamm ausleuft

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sambatasse hat folgendes geschrieben::
> 
>   habe mich sogar gefreut und mühevoll zusammen geschriben 
> ...

 

denn peile ick jetzt nicht , das letzte mal gewandert war beim millitar und das ist zum glück sehr lange her wuzu gibts liferservice

und rechnerrunter fahren ? was das ? heist das nicht windows 

oky  :Smile:  der must och mal sein

darümber hinaus wäre doch mal generl die frage

soll hir alles fachlich nüchtern abgehandelt werden

fagen antwort schluss

oder dürfen die leute och ins palavern kommen

mal nen persönicher wunsch für die foren suche damit icks och öfter benutzen kann

"meinten sie"

und nochmal damit keine missverstendnisse gibt 

ick finde ihr macht hir schon ne ganz ordentliche arbeit

----------

## Stormkings

Also ich denke das hier sind immernoch Foren in denen Probleme und Informationen zu Linux, insbesondere Gentoo, ausgetauscht werden. Daher kann es meiner Meinung nach nicht schaden das ganze etwas informativer und im wissenschaftlichen Stil abzuhandeln. Zum Palavern, Mundart oder ganz besonderer neuer Rechtschreibung gibt es sicher genügend Foren im Internet. Spaß muss sein, aber etwas Sachlichkeit und ein bisschen eigenes Denken ist, glaub ich, nicht zu viel verlangt, wenn es darum geht Lösungen zu finden. So etwas kann man auch von einem Neuanfänger verlangen. Zumindest wäre es fair nicht zu erwarten alles fertig von den Anderen hier im Forum serviert zu bekommen. Das ist irgendwie auch nicht im Sinne von Gentoo. 

Ich finde das, was die Mods hier machen keine leichte Aufgabe und ich finde sie machen sie gut.

Grüße, dk

----------

## limes

Überharte Kritik nach nur 3 Tagen Arbeit.

Laß dich nicht beeindrucken slick.

----------

## genstef

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Nimm ein oder zwei Bücher, deine Wanderschuhe, einen Rucksack mit Verpflegung, fahr deinen Rechner runter und erklimme mal den nächsten Berg. Glaub mir, es wird dir gut tun! 

 

Wozu sind die Bücher da?

Um die Traglast zu erhöhen?  :Wink: 

----------

## Sas

Ach was, in das Papier kannst du deine Brote einwickeln.

----------

## limes

Deever:

nimm, was auch immer du gebrauchen kannst, ersteige den Uetli, laß dich von der frischen Höhenluftt inspirieren und überlege mal, wo es in und um Berlin wohl Berge geben mag.

Alternativ kannst du natürlich auch den Zug nehmen.  :Wink: 

----------

## chrib

 *limes wrote:*   

> Deever:
> 
> nimm, was auch immer du gebrauchen kannst, ersteige den Uetli, laß dich von der frischen Höhenluftt inspirieren und überlege mal, wo es in und um Berlin wohl Berge geben mag.
> 
> 

 

Das ist doch einfach: der Prenzlauer Berg natürlich  :Smile: 

*duck&weg*

----------

## limes

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> mal nen persönicher wunsch für die foren suche damit icks och öfter benutzen kann
> 
> "meinten sie" 

 

ich denke das ist überhaupt keine gute Iddee.

Siehe: Erster Treffer bei google.de für "meinten sie"  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Ich finde, daß das Vorgehen der Moderatoren hier im Forum zum Teil schon ziemlich rigoros ist. Und daß viele Leute auch ziemlich arrogant auf Neuling-Fragen antworten. Schließlich ist nicht jeder ein Konsolen-Freak, wenn er z.B. vop SuSE auf Gentoo gewechselt hat, also treten evtl. einfach Fragen auf, bei denen sich ein langjähriger Gentoo-User an den Kopf langt. Jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Und ob es nun der Übersicht so unglaublich zuträglich ist, wenn man viele Threads sperrt, und auf andere verweist, die evtl. schon 10 Seiten lang sind, sei auch dahingestellt ...

----------

## flubber

Ich schließe mich Libby an, die Arbeit der Moderatoren ist schon ok, aber das Sperren ist manchmal übertrieben.

Ich selbst war auch schon "Opfer" so einer Schließung, da hatte ich eine Notebook spezifische Frage gestellt.

Dieser Thread wurde sofort mit dem netten Hinweis geschlossen, das es doch schon einen anderen Thread mit Notebooks gab.

Allerdings war dieser Thread schon horn alt und hatte außerdem nicht wirklich was mit meinem Problem zu tun.

Ich glaube vieles der permanenten Mehrfachpostings bezüglich Anfängerfragen kommt durch die derzeitige Unübersichtlichkeit des Forums

gepaart mit einer nicht gerade optimalen Suchfunktion. Es fehelen devinitiv Unterforen.

Auch die Verfahrensweise, einiger Leute, ständig auf google oder die Suche zu verweisen ist nicht immer hilfreich, wie schon weiter oben

erwähnt, was nutzt einem das Beste Hilfesystem oder ne Suchfunktion, wenn man nicht wirklich weiß wonach man suchen soll?

Aber, trotz aller Kritik, ist dieses Forum eines der Besten was ich kenne und bisher wurden die Fragen immer beantwortet. Das ist nicht

überall so. Ich bin gerne hier.

Flubber

----------

## l3u

Oft liest man ja auch als Antwort nur "Google oder Suchfunktion benutzen". Damit ist wirklich keinem geholfen. Man kann ja z.B. einfach nen Link zu einem Thread posten, wo das Thema behandelt wird. Oder auf die entsprechende bei Google zu findende Seite. Was ja nicht ausschließt, daß man den Neuling trotzdem (freundlich) darauf hinweist, daß eine kurze Suche im Forum oder bei Google auch zum Erfolg geführt hätte ...

Aber trotzdem finde ich auch, daß Unterforen fehlen. Man könnte doch z.B. einfach auf www.genoo.de ein nur-deutsches Forum aufmachen und das hier schließen oder so ;-)

----------

## amne

 *flubber wrote:*   

> Ich selbst war auch schon "Opfer" so einer Schließung, da hatte ich eine Notebook spezifische Frage gestellt.
> 
> Dieser Thread wurde sofort mit dem netten Hinweis geschlossen, das es doch schon einen anderen Thread mit Notebooks gab.
> 
> Allerdings war dieser Thread schon horn alt und hatte außerdem nicht wirklich was mit meinem Problem zu tun.
> ...

 

Ohne den Thread jetzt zu kennen (und vielleicht wars auch ein Fehler ihn zu schliessen): Die Idee ist die, einen Thread zu einem Thema zu haben um nicht 3 Threads mit 20% der möglichen Antworten zu haben sondern einen mit 80% - wenn man den Thread mal gefunden hat, hat man alles. In der Praxis ist das natürlich nicht immer einfach.

Was vielleicht manchmal nicht ganz klar rüberkommt: Ein Link auf einen alten Thread ist durchaus eine Aufforderung, diesen wenn noch nicht alle Fragen geklärt sind wiederzubeleben, der Vorteil ist eben, dass Standardantworten die sonst kommen würden dort schon geklärt sind.

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Oft liest man ja auch als Antwort nur "Google oder Suchfunktion benutzen". Damit ist wirklich keinem geholfen. Man kann ja z.B. einfach nen Link zu einem Thread posten, wo das Thema behandelt wird. Oder auf die entsprechende bei Google zu findende Seite. Was ja nicht ausschließt, daß man den Neuling trotzdem (freundlich) darauf hinweist, daß eine kurze Suche im Forum oder bei Google auch zum Erfolg geführt hätte ...

 

Stimmt, Posts in dieser Art sind auch bei den Moderatoren ungern gesehen, wenn man schon auf die Suchfunktion verweist sollte man auch konstruktiv zeigen wie man sie richtig verwendet. Deshalb werden Dups auch immer mit Verweis auf einen (hoffentlich) passenden Thread geschlossen.

----------

## genstef

Das Problem mit den DUPs ist imo, dass das von den Moderatoren aufgezwungen wird. Was ich sinnvoll fände wäre wenn man auf den alten thread mit demselben Thema verweist, aber den Nutzern immer noch die Möglichkeit gibt im neuen weiterzudiskutieren. Was haltet ihr davon?

Ich denke auch wenn man wirklich 80% oder mehr der guten Antworten sammeln will ist DUPen und sammeln in einem Riesenthread nicht der richtige Weg. Denn dann braucht der Suchende fast genausolang. Eine sinnvolle Lösung für das Problem sind WIKIs. Leider stehen nicht alle wichtigen Dinge in wikis  :Sad: 

----------

## amne

 *genstef wrote:*   

> Das Problem mit den DUPs ist imo, dass das von den Moderatoren aufgezwungen wird. Was ich sinnvoll fände wäre wenn man auf den alten thread mit demselben Thema verweist, aber den Nutzern immer noch die Möglichkeit gibt im neuen weiterzudiskutieren. Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> 

 

Been there, done that (in meiner Zeit als Jungmoderator). Thread offenlassen bedeutet meistens, dass der verlinkte Thread nicht gelesen wird und erst wieder die gleichen Antworten wie im anderen kommen, manchmal sogar obwohl im verlinkten Thread sogar schon die richtige Lösung gewesen wäre.  :Wink: 

Wenns Sinn macht kann man übrigens heutezutage ja auch die Merge-Funktion verwenden.

----------

## Freiburg

Was ist eigentlich so schwer daran erst zu suchen und dann zu fragen? Und als Antwort nen Verweis auf nen Thread zu bekommen in dem das diskutiert wird/wurde ist doch ideal. Man braucht keine Fragen mehr zu stellen sondern kann in 90% aller Fälle nach dem Lesen das Problem beheben. Das Problem ist das es teilweise Mode ist erstmal zu fragen, bevor man ließt und das ist nicht die Idee hinter dem ganzen, das Forum ersetzt nicht den Support für jede Frage die man hat, dazu gibt es zuerst die Docs und Faqs, danach die Suchfunktion und dann das Fragen und nicht andersherum!! Selber suchen und lesen macht schlau.

----------

## l3u

Ich finde trotzdem, daß der Verweis auf einen ellenlangen Thread eher kontraproduktiv ist. Weil es interessiert ja eigentlich nicht der lange Weg zum Ziel ("Was sagt denn cat xyz?", "poste mal deine /etc/xyz", ...), sondern die Lösung. Und wenn man erstmal drei Seiten lesen muß, um dann vielleicht mit der Lösung, die da steht, gar nichts anfangen zu können, dann vergeht einem die Lust glaub ich ziemlich schnell und man hat eher Frust mit Gentoo.

Ich will hier aber keinesfalls übers Forum lästern -- weil so informativ, produktiv und kompetent war noch kein Forum, in dem ich bisher unterwegs war! Und für so ziemlich alle meine Probleme hab ich hier auch eine Lösung gefunden :-)

Natürlich sollte man erst suchen und dann fragen. Aber mir ist's auch schon oft so gegangen, daß die Forumssuche nichts gescheites ausgespuckt hat, und ich eine Frage gestellt habe, die scheinbar doch an anderer Stelle schonmal diskutiert wurde.

----------

## Freiburg

evtl. gibt dir das cat xyz oder ähnliches ja den enscheidenden Hinweis was bei dir nicht läuft...

----------

## Anarcho

Man könnte auch, wenn man sieht das es genau das gleiche Problem ist (zu sein scheint) und der alte Thread mehrere Seiten hat, die Seite mit der Lösung verlinken. (Oder ne kurze beschreibung wie "siehe seite 3 unten")

P.S.

Ich würde mir eine Ignore-funktion wünschen. 

Dann müsste ich mir nicht wieder meinen frischen Anzug bekotzen weil ich direkt nach dem Essen einen Beitrag meines Lieblingsposters Sambatasse lesen musste....

(Wer errät wen ich hier (leicht abgeändert) zitiert habe, bekommt ein imaginäres Himbeerbonbon)

----------

## Stormkings

 *Quote:*   

> Ich finde trotzdem, daß der Verweis auf einen ellenlangen Thread eher kontraproduktiv ist. Weil es interessiert ja eigentlich nicht der lange Weg zum Ziel ("Was sagt denn cat xyz?", "poste mal deine /etc/xyz", ...), sondern die Lösung. Und wenn man erstmal drei Seiten lesen muß, um dann vielleicht mit der Lösung, die da steht, gar nichts anfangen zu können, dann vergeht einem die Lust glaub ich ziemlich schnell und man hat eher Frust mit Gentoo. 

 

Also das finde ich nicht weiter schlimm, in der Regel ist es ja so, dass die Lösung am Ende steht, oder?  :Wink: 

Man könnte ja einfach beim letzten Post anfangen zu lesen. Bei mehr als einer Seite gibts doch so tolle kleine violette Zahlen oben und unten rechts.  :Smile: 

EDIT: ok, das war jetzt gekonnt aber nicht gewollt  :Wink: 

----------

## Sas

Abgesehen davon hat man doch so eine viel bessere Möglichkeit wirklich etwas zu lernen, wenn man den gesamten Lösungsweg mitverfolgen und verstehen kann, als wenn man einfach das fertige Ergebnis vorgekaut bekommt.

----------

## chrib

Ob man sich an einen bestehenden Thread anhängt oder nicht, hängt m. E. von der Art der Lösung bzw. des Threads ab. Wenn die Lösung, auf welche man verwiesen wird aus einem "Ich hab jetzt einfach noch mal neu installiert und nun geht es." besteht, so ist das nicht grade produktiv für den Suchenden. Sicherlich kann er sich jetzt an den Thread hängen und die Frage erneut stellen, doch ich bezweifel ob der Thread dann so aufmerksam gelesen wird, als wenn die Problemstellung ganz oben im Thread steht.

----------

## sambatasse

ein problem habt ihr noch garnicht berücksichtigt

der fragende der jetzt hinten an ein langes posting hängt 

wird doch nur geholfen wenn sich ein helfer gesellt

und die müsten auch alles lesen

und wenn dennen beim helfen die lust vergeht ist keinem geholfem

----------

## slick

Das Problem sehe ich nicht so. Dann könnte man das Forum ja gleich schliessen. Es werden Mails an die letzten Poster verschickt, die dann antworten können und der Thread wird wieder hochgebumpt wo ihn jeder gleich sieht.

----------

## Anarcho

IGNORE-FUNCTION! JETZT!

Schon wieder nach dem Essen, diesmal nach dem Frühstück!

@sambatasse: Legasteniker zu sein ist nicht schön, aber das betrifft nicht SATZZEICHEN! Ist deine Tastatur kaputt oder hast du sie aus dem Speermüll vor der Chinesischen Botschaft?

kann doch nicht wahr sein...

----------

## sambatasse

stimmt eigentlich 

dachte nur halt so an mich 

wenn man noch nichts mit dem Thread zu tuhn hatte

mich bremmst dann eine zahl von mehr als 5 antworten voll 

dann brauche ick ja fürs lesen schon ne halbe stunde

dachte nur das dann andere och ungerne viele antworten lesen um zu anworten

naja bin da woll etwas von mir ausgegangen

frühstück wäre mal ne idee

werde dann mal einkaufen fahren

und zur chinesischen botschaft ratemal wer die gebaut hat  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-145347.html

 *Quote:*   

> dann brauche ick ja fürs lesen schon ne halbe stunde 

 

Echt? Wahnsinn, ich brauch nie so wenig...  :Wink: 

----------

## sambatasse

Mir ist jetzt auch aufgefallen welche Teamen ihr meint, und hatte dazu mal ne Idee.

Wie wäre es wenn eine einfache Frage zb "wie bekomme ich Gentoo Deutsch" ,an einen alten Tread Angehangen wird, durch eine Admin Funktion und der User bekommt ne Info nebenwirkung der Trad kommt nach oben und die vielen DUP Tread 1Frage 1Verweiss verschwinden.

War ne Idee hoffe konnts einigemassen erklären.

Gruss det Tasse

----------

## slick

Ist zwar eine tolle Idee, aber damit der oben bleibt müßte der sticky sein. Und soviele DUPS wie es geben kann, kannst Du nicht sticky setzen. Also entweder der User suchst erstmal selbst, ansonsten sucht der Mod und macht dann den Thread zu.  :Wink: 

Außerdem gibt es ja jetzt den "Häufige Probleme und Lösungen"-Thread, bei dem gern um Mithilfe gebeten wird, wenn also etwas häufig Gefragtes oder für Ein/Umsteiger wichtiges auffällt, ...

----------

## sambatasse

Meinte das duch das Anhängen er wieder hoch kommt so wie dieser wenn man Antwortet.

Naja mal sehen

 :Crying or Very sad: 

ick würde echt gern was beisteuren nur glaube ick dafür brauchter dann noch nen Forum.

die an sich selbst verzweifelnde Tasse

----------

## slick

Ja, aber wenn man das machen würde, würden alle Threads durch das hochbumpen sinnlos sehr lang und keine anderes Post käme mehr unter die Top20... also ... sorry... ziemlich sinnlos. Wenn Du was beisteuern willst schau Dir den Doku-Thread an und schreib selbst mal deine Erfahrungen oder eine Anleitung zu einem bestimmten Problem o.ä. runter. Und wenns banale Dinge sind. Somit hat man schon weniger Fragen zu beantworten.

----------

